# adapting the game better?



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

recently, My preschooler has been asking me and my friend to play monkey in the middle with her. But as we started to play I wondered how we were going to make the match fair. My daughter is 4 years old and short for her age, right around 3 feet tall. The two of us are around 6 feet tall. If we throw the ball standing up, we tower over her, there is no way she can catch it. And if us adults play on our knees or sitting, it is hard to move around and catch the ball to throw it back. It’s also hard to throw it low enough to wear my kid can actually reach it. Theoretically, We don’t even have to toss it, we can just stand there, holding the ball over her head as we watch her jump as high as she can with her little arms stretched out, just to have the ball go way over her little head.

If one of the adults is the monkey in the middle, it is hard for her to throw the ball high enough to where we can not reach it. our arms have a greater reach then a child’s, If we get tired of being in the middle, that’s OK. All we have to do is stop pretending and reach up to grab the ball, a four year old child does not make monkey in the middle challenging for an adult,


I want to try and play this game with her, she also really wants me to play with her I just want to make sure that we are making it fair to my little girl. Theoretically, we could keep her in the middle forever by Keeping the ball out of her reach. but I don’t want it to seem like we are teasing her and forcing her to be the monkey the whole time just because she is a little girl playing keep away with much taller adults.

i’m just wondering if there’s a way to make the match truly fair to both?
We adults can completely control the game because We am so much taller than her.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You can kneel down to play


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> You can kneel down to pray


Sounds catholic.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Rayr44 said:


> Sounds catholic.


Yes it did, play I meant.


----------

